# سكر برازيلى 10 الاف طن بمصر للبيع



## منى الجارحى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

لدينا 10 الاف طن
سكر برازيلى
بمصر
من اجود انواع السكر بالعالم كله
سعر الطن 675 دولار

للتواصل معنا
شركة امريكان سات
"للتجاره والتوزيع "
0166107408
0020166107408
[email protected]
[email protected]​


----------

